# I7 7700k delid vs no delid??



## Carsomyr (Feb 5, 2017)

What's the avg max temp under load with a 480mm rad custom water loop without delidding?

And

What's the max temp avg under load with the same setup but a delidded i7 7700k?


----------



## hat (Feb 5, 2017)

I've heard reports of 20c drops from delid... but each situation is unique. It depends on the cooling and how far you're pushing the chip. A custom water loop like that is very good cooling... but you probably still stand to see a gain from delid.

My best suggestion is to just try it without the delid first and see how that goes. If you feel your temps are too high, then delid.


----------



## Carsomyr (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah well with a custom water loop, once everything is installed, it would be a pain in the *** if I had to remove the CPU from under the water block just to delid. I'll make my mind up before that. 

Thing is:

If I can stay below 65 degrees under load at 5ghz without delidding. I won't delid. 

If the temps are more like 80 degrees even under a really good water loop like mine at 5ghz, I'll delid


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2017)

Carsomyr said:


> If I can stay below 65 degrees under load at 5ghz without delidding. I won't delid.



There are 2 important factors, Winter and Summer, that said, for now you can keep it below 65c but in Summer will you able to keep it below 65c?


----------



## Carsomyr (Feb 5, 2017)

Alright I made my mind up. I'm going to delid it. 
I've got artic silver 5 at home but I got myself some Gelid extreme instead because I hear what once was known as the best paste is now kind of obsolete? 

As5 apparently doesn't perform as well as Gelid extreme. What's the remplacement cycle for Gelid extreme? Replace it every year? 

(for a 5ghz overclock vertical position for motherboard)


----------



## FireFox (Feb 5, 2017)

Carsomyr said:


> Alright I made my mind up. I'm going to delid it.
> I've got artic silver 5 at home but I got myself some Gelid extreme instead because I hear what once was known as the best paste is now kind of obsolete?
> 
> As5 apparently doesn't perform as well as Gelid extreme. What's the remplacement cycle for Gelid extreme? Replace it every year?
> ...



Before you delid read this:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ed-reapplied-tim-reduces-temps-by-30c.228763/


----------



## hat (Feb 5, 2017)

For delid, your best bet is Coollab Liquid Pro/Ultra. Use that only between the die and heatspreader. Use standard paste for heatspreader - heatsink contact.


----------



## Carsomyr (Feb 6, 2017)

What's the difference  between ultra and pro?
Why not use ultra or pro between ihs and water block?


----------



## AntDeek (Feb 6, 2017)

Most people I have seen use Pro. Most use the liquid metals just for TIM between the speeder and CPU die itself. Use Arctic MX-4, it is (imo) the best performing paste out there, and is non conductive.

CPU DIE ----> Coollab Pro/Ultra ------> IHS

IHS -----> MX-4 ----> Heatsink/water block


----------



## Carsomyr (Feb 6, 2017)

AntDeek said:


> Most people I have seen use Pro. Most use the liquid metals just for TIM between the speeder and CPU die itself. Use Arctic MX-4, it is (imo) the best performing paste out there, and is non conductive.
> 
> CPU DIE ----> Coollab Pro/Ultra ------> IHS
> 
> IHS -----> MX-4 ----> Heatsink/water block



Thank you but that does not tell me Why it is better to use paste between the water block and ihs


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2017)

Carsomyr said:


> Thank you but that does not tell me Why it is better to use paste between the water block and ihs



Mainly because the benefit is limited, and it's hard to cleanup.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Feb 6, 2017)

Not every chip needs to be delidded. I'd recommend that you stress test the chip and observe the temps. If you see almost immediate(<1 sec) jump to high 70s under a stress test, you will benefit from the delid. But if your temps take a couple of seconds to reach higher temps, then you might not see a huge difference with a delid. A chip that needs delidding would be pathetic with temps(will reach 90 C under 1.4v) even using water cooling, because the heat never gets transferred to the water fast enough.



You might see a difference in temp from 4-24 C depending on how good your chip was in the first place.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

jagjitnatt said:


> Not every chip needs to be delidded.



Do you have a 7700K?

Of course you don't.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Feb 6, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you have a 7700K?
> 
> Of course you don't.


Doesn't change the physics behind it, does it?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 6, 2017)

jagjitnatt said:


> Doesn't change the physics behind it, does it?



Well, technically no chip NEEDS delidding.

All of them will benefit from it though, I'd wager.  Provided you don't cut the die.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 6, 2017)

jagjitnatt said:


> Doesn't change the physics behind it, does it?


In fact it does. Being as the TIM Intel used on them is low quality with MAJOR room for improvement.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2017)

@Carsomyr

You ran 35 minutes of Prime95 and now you're shaking like Chicken/Taylor Swift.

Let me tell a short story.

I ran Prime95 for 1 hour and it was stable, after that ran Realbench but after 15 minutes BSOD, so i went into the Bios and changed a few settings re-ran Realbench for 1 hour and it was stable, last test, OCCT after 7 minutes error on core 3 once again into Bios changed some  settings and re-ran OCCT for 1 hour and it was stable.

That said, stop been so paranoid

Note: I don't mean it in a bad way.


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2017)

1: Fill specs here....

Delid is a quite fun process, yes a little risky but a interesting way to cool your processor, hit better clocks ... 
when you delid you take out the crappy paste intel uses, then replace it with Liquid metal: CPU die, your loved or trusted TIM: IHS / Cooler, liquid metal its used as the best heat exchanger between CPU die and IHS, so if you delid avoid using TIM there, you might use Coollab ultra / Pro or Thermal Grizzly Conductnaut, 

Regards,


----------



## hat (Feb 6, 2017)

Carsomyr said:


> What's the difference  between ultra and pro?
> Why not use ultra or pro between ihs and water block?


The first question I'm not sure of. One is probably just a newer version of the previous product. Which one is better than the other... not sure.

To the second question... This stuff can stain, or even cause minor damage to your heatsink/water block base if it's not the right material. I think it has to be nickel plated to avoid this. Secondly, it's tough to clean up. It's best used as a one-time, permanent application. It offers the greatest benefit between the CPU die and heatspreader, which is also a place where a re-application should never be required. It's best to use less extreme, easier to clean up stuff (like MX-4) "on top", that is, between the heatspreader and heatsink.


----------



## Vario (Feb 7, 2017)

I'd say always boot and benchmark the chip before delidding, then you have a before and after and if you should damage the chip in the delid process, but it isn't physically obvious, you can rule out a pre-existing problem.


----------



## peche (Feb 7, 2017)

Vario said:


> I'd say always boot and benchmark the chip before delidding, then you have a before and after and if you should damage the chip in the delid process, but it isn't physically obvious, you can rule out a pre-existing problem.


well, i did delidded my 3770 after 2 years of service, now its running cold, so my next chip [knoxx-29's 6700K] will be delidded as soon as it gets to my hands, 

Regards,


----------

